
Ask HN: How to manage Engineering and Pre-Sales? - kjventura
Hi HN, just wondering how others approach the balance between engineering and pre-sales work. Should we hire a technical pre-sales engineer or is it expected for senior engineers to do pre-sales work?
======
op03
Too little detail. What is your product? How technical is it? What stage of
development is it in? How big is this team (sales/eng)? What happened for this
question to arise?

------
fenici
It depends on the size of your sales pipeline; if small or just starting out,
a senior/lead should be able to do sales as well but not everyone is good at
it. I've done each & both together. Solution design and pre-sales work aren't
always compatible due to different turnaround times so prioritisation if being
done as a combined role can be challenging.

